# Forum Rules Reorganization - 9-2-2005



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2005)

Realizing that our rules and policies were getting a big, well, novel-like in size, we have reorganized the rules to make it easier for both our members and our staff to find things as needed.

 This reorganization splits each section up into a separate thread based on concept.  For example:
  - Need to know what is and isn't ok in a signature?  Check the signature policy.
  - Being bothered by someone?  Check out harassment policy
  - etc.

 There have also been a few minor updates to some of our policies as well.
 To better help you know where updates have occurred, we are updating the thread titles (in most cases) with the last update date.

 We hope these changes will improve our members experiences here.

 Thank you.


----------

